# MSR is Official



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Good info man, thanks.

I like this mesh design. Although I'm curious how the side profile will look. I understand there's not much concavity but as long as the spokes don't protrude outwards from the rim diameter (think spider) then it will look appealing.

The only thing I dislike is the high offset (+42). This wheel needs a +35 or less to give an aggressive stance. Especially with a width of 8".

But that's just me, since I'm a bit of a wheel fanatic.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

From the shadow and tone on the face of the weel, it looks like a normal m or concave shape rim. Maybe a little spidering, but only in the middle of the spoke arm, and not at the lip, with it caving back at the centre of the wheel.

I'm going to start shooting off e-mails to companies to see if they have anything made or in the works. I'm a bit of a wheel fanatic as well lol.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Ooh let's see some shops of these on.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Where can i get these!!!!!!! Is there anyway possible i can get these shipped to canada ?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Just to make sure, the style 095's fit the american cruzes with the 42 offset (as the website states)


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Just to make sure, the style 095's fit the american cruzes with the 42 offset (as the website states)


Quote from AEW:


> Take a look at a new part we just released on the MSR wed site . the 095 this is a blk wheel with a full superfinished (machined) face that is available for the car .. the wheel is HOT and has won a GM award at sema fo rth eCruse and New Sonic


They say it fits our cars, so I suspect the offset[42] works with our cars


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

evo77 said:


> Good info man, thanks.
> 
> I like this mesh design. Although I'm curious how the side profile will look. I understand there's not much concavity but as long as the spokes don't protrude outwards from the rim diameter (think spider) then it will look appealing.
> 
> ...


I think the 18x8 +42 will be a nice change from stock, its gonna put the edge of the rim a full half inch farther out than stock. Thats definitely enough to make a noticeable difference and make the car tuck less. I think it will look good, though some 235/40s on an 8" +35 would probably be about as mean looking as you could go on a Cruze  (it just cant back up anything more aggressive , haha)


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

maven said:


> I think the 18x8 +42 will be a nice change from stock, its gonna put the edge of the rim a full half inch farther out than stock. Thats definitely enough to make a noticeable difference and make the car tuck less. I think it will look good, though some 235/40s on an 8" +35 would probably be about as mean looking as you could go on a Cruze  (it just cant back up anything more aggressive , haha)


205 or a 215/35 would make it a beast, 195 stretch would make it a monster


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

This:









Wouldn't happen to be this would it?










Because we all thought that the Dusk wheels would never be released- OH HAPPY DAY!!! lol


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I know, they're not the same wheel, but **** close!


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

I'll give it to you that they're similar style, but there are quite a few differences just looking at the two pics you posted. It's in the details, at least to me. Don't get me wrong their nice looking but the Dusk wheels look more aggressive in styling.

I agree with the above about a +42 offset, IF I get my Works Im going 8.5 or 9 in (purely based on looks not performance) with a +25 or +30 respectively.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Really like these wheels. Might be my first purchase of 2012!


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> 205 or a 215/35 would make it a beast, 195 stretch would make it a monster



:lol: I cant stand that kind of stretch.....especially with a smaller than stock tire. It would be one thing to put the 225 on a 8.5" wheel, but anything more than that is stupid IMO. Function>Form.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

maven said:


> :lol: I cant stand that kind of stretch.....especially with a smaller than stock tire. It would be one thing to put the 225 on a 8.5" wheel, but anything more than that is stupid IMO. Function>Form.


I agree my plan was to run 18x8.5 +25 w/ 225/45/18 quality rubber, second option would be x9 +30 with 225/45 or maybe 235s


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

maven said:


> :lol: I cant stand that kind of stretch.....especially with a smaller than stock tire. It would be one thing to put the 225 on a 8.5" wheel, but anything more than that is stupid IMO. Function>Form.


I was thinking an 8" wheel lol, where'd 8.5 come from??


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Wouldn't happen to be this would it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Savini Sm3 

Or these:











Niche Circuit. Only problem is, I don't know if these actually FIT our cars, time to send out some e-mails.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

How about some Work CR Ultimates... $560/wheel, haven't got word back from Work on custom PCD on this wheel yet, but they do offer it on other wheels.


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Work offers custom drilling in the CR's, its $60 extra per wheelm and expect to wait as long as a year for them. SERIOUS.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'd really like the TSW Croft on mine, but it's a heavy luxury wheel and I'm not sure I wanna go that route. Right now I'm saving for the Enkei EV5s until I see something else I want more.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

maven said:


> Work offers custom drilling in the CR's, its $60 extra per wheelm and expect to wait as long as a year for them. SERIOUS.


Yeah, that's what one of the dealers quoted me. 500+60 in silver or 610+60 for Bronze. Didn't know the wait was that long though... GAY!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm gunna see of I can order the style 095 through my dealer off MSR. Really liking those wheels with the black finish on them. I'll let you guys know


----------



## turbo6sp (May 10, 2011)

You sir just made my day lol, but I just got off the phone with my local wheel shop. Said they them in stock and they only have the black finish avablie at this time. Hopfully will have a set here soon. Jon


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

turbo6sp said:


> You sir just made my day lol, but I just got off the phone with my local wheel shop. Said they them in stock and they only have the black finish avablie at this time. Hopfully will have a set here soon. Jon


Set of the type 095's??? Where sir, do you live?? And what was the price they quoted you?


----------



## turbo6sp (May 10, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Set of the type 095's??? Where sir, do you live?? And what was the price they quoted you?


yup a set of style 95s, and i would be getting them from a shop here in lancaster PA call the toolshed, but the guy told me thier being shipped out of ohio. they said 599 for the set plus 40 to ship them. oh and he did tell me at the time being they only have the polished face with black in stock. 
jon


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

turbo6sp said:


> yup a set of style 95s, and i would be getting them from a shop here in lancaster PA call the toolshed, but the guy told me thier being shipped out of ohio. they said 599 for the set plus 40 to ship them. oh and he did tell me at the time being they only have the polished face with black in stock.
> jon


Grrr, why cant you be in Lancaster, CA so I know who to call to get my set. And it was only 640 total for the rims?? I guess its time to call my local shops and see if they have anything.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

you think they would ship to Toronto? for the style 095's?




turbo6sp said:


> You sir just made my day lol, but I just got off the phone with my local wheel shop. Said they them in stock and they only have the black finish avablie at this time. Hopfully will have a set here soon. Jon


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Grrr, why cant you be in Lancaster, CA so I know who to call to get my set. And it was only 640 total for the rims?? I guess its time to call my local shops and see if they have anything.


I know this thread has been inactive for a while, but did you find any dealers in So Cal that carry these? I really like this wheel. In black/polished too.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

kx wheels sells them to the us and canada check em out! im buying a set o 095 as soon as my ltz rim's sell  

Custom Chrome Wheels, Rims & Tires for Sale, Canada


----------



## *CraSh (Apr 5, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Two days ago I went to a wheel & tire shop that carries MSR rims to see if they had my type 045 in stock. After some phone calls and e-mails to MSR and AEW I've been told that although they list the 045 in a 5x105 bolt pattern in their specs, they do not manufacture it in the 5x105 bolt pattern. However, an AEW rep told me that MSR just came out with a brand new wheel, type 095, which is SPECIFICALLY made for the Cruze and Sonic.
> 
> The rims come in 18x8", and in silver or black/machined.
> 
> ...


FALSE  I have a set of 045's in hyper grey for sale with tires, lugs, and key. Go check them out!

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/53-c...mg-msr-045s-new-falkens-b-g-drop-springs.html


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

*CraSh said:


> FALSE  I have a set of 045's in hyper grey for sale with tires, lugs, and key. Go check them out!
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/53-c...mg-msr-045s-new-falkens-b-g-drop-springs.html


maybe you should read what smurf actually posted....haha he said the 045s are in stock the 095 is a special order,and im not trying to regulate here but im most positive you cant go into threads trying to sell


----------



## *CraSh (Apr 5, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> maybe you should read what smurf actually posted....haha he said the 045s are in stock the 095 is a special order,and im not trying to regulate here but im most positive you cant go into threads trying to sell


HA. maybe you should read his first post, because I quoted it.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

*CraSh said:


> HA. maybe you should read his first post, because I quoted it.


And what you said was wrong did you even read my post?

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## *CraSh (Apr 5, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> And what you said was wrong did you even read my post?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


His first post says even though MSR list's the 045 in a 5x105 bolt pattern they dont carry the wheel. They made the 095 specifically for the Cruze which you would have to special order....


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

*CraSh said:


> His first post says even though MSR list's the 045 in a 5x105 bolt pattern they dont carry the wheel. They made the 095 specifically for the Cruze which you would have to special order....


But the 045 is offered im having trouble understanding what you were trying to say in the first place

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Jak, i think crash is referring to the bold below. And he is trying to say this is false because he bought them in 5x105.

But what crash doesnt realize is that post is a YEAR old. Lol



Smurfenstein said:


> After some phone calls and e-mails to MSR and AEW I've been told that although they list the 045 in a 5x105 bolt pattern in their specs, *they do not manufacture it in the 5x105 bolt pattern.*


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok so I really want 19" wheels but can't find any. So went to msr and I like the 045 but was told that a +35 offset would stick out a lil about .25" I wanna get yalls opinion.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

i have plus 38 rtx rims for winter and there is no problem


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Ok so I really want 19" wheels but can't find any. So went to msr and I like the 045 but was told that a +35 offset would stick out a lil about .25" I wanna get yalls opinion.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


No, 35 will actually stick inside 3 mm from the fender

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

